# vakinhoudelijk



## Ingrid

Hallo vrienden,
Heb enige problemen met de vertaling van dit woord in het Spaans. Begrijp wat het betekend "met betrekking tot de inhoud van een vak"  maar toch vind ik dat nog "pericia" nog "habilidad" hier goed klinkt. 

De zin luidt als volgt:
"De *vakinhoudelijke* bijdrage aan projekten werd gerealiseerd binnen de bestaande gemeentlijke afdelingen en bedrijven".

"Los aportes para proyectos *relativos al conocimiento del tema *fueron invertidos dentro de las propias oficinas y empresas municipales".

Mogelijke betere suggesties?
Alvast mijn dank


----------



## moldo

Ingrid said:


> Hallo vrienden,
> Heb enige problemen met de vertaling van dit woord in het Spaans. Begrijp wat het betekend "met betrekking tot de inhoud van een vak" maar toch vind ik dat nog "pericia" nog "habilidad" hier goed klinkt.
> 
> De zin luidt als volgt:
> "De *vakinhoudelijke* bijdrage aan projekten werd gerealiseerd binnen de bestaande gemeentlijke afdelingen en bedrijven".
> 
> "Los aportes para proyectos *relativos al conocimiento del tema *fueron invertidos dentro de las propias oficinas y empresas municipales".
> 
> Mogelijke betere suggesties?
> Alvast mijn dank


 
Hoi, mijn conocimiento van het Spaans is beperkt. Maar toch enkele opmerkingen voor wat het waard is.
Eerst een ander woord: "propias" betekent toch "geschikt"? Zou "bestaande"niet vertaald moeten worden met "existente"? 

Dan vakinhoudelijk. Volgens mij is "tema" een "thema", hetgeen niet hetzelfde betekent als een vak. Een vak is iets waar je verstand van hebt, bijvoorbeeld een beroep, zoals timmerman.
Misschien zou dit vertaald kunnen worden met "profesinal".
Dan is mijn suggestie als volgt:

"Los aportes profesinales para proyectos fueron invertidos dentro de las oficinas y empresas municipales existentes".

Geen idee of dit goed Spaans is.


----------



## jippie

moldo said:


> Hoi, mijn conocimiento van het Spaans is beperkt. Maar toch enkele opmerkingen voor wat het waard is.
> Eerst een ander woord: "propias" betekent toch "geschikt"? Zou "bestaande"niet vertaald moeten worden met "existente"?
> 
> Dan vakinhoudelijk. Volgens mij is "tema" een "thema", hetgeen niet hetzelfde betekent als een vak. Een vak is iets waar je verstand van hebt, bijvoorbeeld een beroep, zoals timmerman.
> Misschien zou dit vertaald kunnen worden met "profesinal".
> Dan is mijn suggestie als volgt:
> 
> "Los aportes profesinales para proyectos fueron invertidos dentro de las oficinas y empresas municipales existentes".
> 
> Geen idee of dit goed Spaans is.


 
Ik heb moeite met ´fueron invertidos´ (werden geinvesteerd), waarom niet gewoon ´realizados´of ´generados´? ´Afdeling´ kan letterlijk vertaald worden als ´departamento´ en ´bestaande´als ´existente´. Verder wordt uit het Nederlands niet 100% duidelijk of het ´gemeentelijk´ alleen bij de afdelingen hoort of ook bij de bedrijven. Voor de plaats van het bijv. nmw. in de Spaanse zin is dit wel van belang. Al met al geen gemakkelijke zin dus. Samengevat is mijn suggestie als volgt:

"Las contribuciones profesionales a los proyectos se generaron / realizaron dentro de los departamentos y empresas municipales existentes."

Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt!

Groet, Yolanda


----------



## Ingrid

Hartelijk dank aan jullie beide, Moldo en Yolande, voor jullie bijdrage!
Ja, het is een ingewikkelde zin, en hij was zelfs langer.  Het gaat nl over verschillende subsidies voor stedenbandproyecten en hoe die werden gebruikt binnen een gemeente.

Een beetje eerder in de vertaling stond er "Projectsteun: XXXX euro voor inhoudelijke bijdrage aan projecten". Dus met jullie suggesties zou ik er het volgen van maken:

"De vakinhoudelijke bijdrage aan projekten werd in de periode 2006-2008 voor een groot deel gerealiseerd binnen de bestaande formatie van gemeentelijke afdelingen en bedrijven". 

"Los aportes para consultas profesionales de los proyectos en el periodo 2006-2008 se realizaron mayormente dentro de la formación existente de gerencias y empresas municipales".

Enige suggesties nog?


----------



## vagalume69

Mi versión se inclina hacia la de jippie. Cambiaría un par de cosas:

*"La contribución profesional a los proyectos en el periodo 2006-2008 se realizó en gran parte dentro de los departamentos y empresas municipales existentes"*

"De vakinhoudelijke bijdrage aan projekten werd in de periode 2006-2008 voor een groot deel gerealiseerd binnen de bestaande formatie van gemeentelijke afdelingen en bedrijven". 

Groetjes,

Maria


----------



## Joannes

Ik sluit me aan bij Yolanda en Maria; *contribución profesional* lijkt me een betere vertaling van vakinhoudelijke hulp dan het omslachtige (maar ook in betekenis te indirecte) *aportes para consultas profesionales*.

Ook ik zou *formación* uit de Spaanse versie weglaten omdat dat in het Spaans veelal een betekenis heeft die een transitie inhoudt, terwijl die in het Nederlands stabiel is. (En laat ons eerlijk zijn, in de Nederlandse zin kon *formatie (van)* ook al worden weggelaten...)


----------



## Ingrid

Hartelijk dank voor jullie interesse en suggesties Moldo, Yolanda, Maria en Joannes. 
Yolanda, ik houd het bij jouw vertaling met "*se realizó*" van Maria.
Ergens anders las ik dat "inhoudelijk" veel vertalingen kan hebben maar vaak gewoon weggelaten kan worden. Klinkt alleen maar mooi. En dit is ambtelijk jargon!
Un saludo cordial a los cuatro.


----------

